# Hunting.



## joseph101088 (Sep 21, 2014)

Just wondering who out there hunts? Its my second hobby next to being on the lake. Small game mostly easier to get the kids along. Nothing like a good day of squirell or rabbit hunting with familiy/freinds.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 22, 2014)

Deer and Turkey


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 22, 2014)

if it is legal I hunt it - will be retiring in about 15 months and plan on doing my bucket list - goat, bear, elk, and moose - my favorite is gator in the south florida STA s 

being born and raised in south west PA white tail deer is up there too - will not kill one now unless it is running (rifle season) or arrow it with my PSE (not running LOL)

gotta love it to kill it :beer: :beer: :beer:

and yes I love small game too nothing like hunt with are labs


----------



## overboard (Sep 22, 2014)

Same here, hunted almost everything at one time, but now I'm down to just deer and turkey. I'm going to give coyote hunting a try; got one already-in the back yard, and saw another one standing there about a week later.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 22, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366731#p366731 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Today, 05:11[/url]"]if it is legal I hunt it - will be retiring in about 15 months and plan on doing my bucket list - goat, bear, elk, and moose - my favorite is gator in the south florida STA s
> 
> being born and raised in south west PA white tail deer is up there too - will not kill one now unless it is running (rifle season) or arrow it with my PSE (not running LOL)
> 
> ...


I'm eligible to retire the last of this year but not sure when I'll actually take that step. I won't hunt something unless I plan to eat it or it's a nuisance animal, but I'm ready to try most wild game so there's not much that's not on the menu. :lol: I curious about your running deer statement though. Did you mean you won't shoot at a deer unless it's running? If so, that seems a bit reckless. Acquiring a good sight picture of a running animal means you can't concentrate on making sure you have a clear background before you squeeze the trigger. It also increases the chances that you could just cripple the animal. But that my take on hunting and to each his own.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 22, 2014)

As a city kid, all my young life I had dreamed of being an "outdoorsman," basically inspired by books of outdoorsmen and very old copies of FIELD AND STREAM, OUTDOOR LIFE, and other magazines at the barber shop. My Dad was ill most of my childhood, so...I kind of invented the interests I wanted to have.

Fast Forward to these days, and my centered interest is pheasant hunting, with a dog. I used to hunt wild birds, but due to a variety of circumstances, there are few places where they can still thrive. I have exclusive rights to some properties, but give my annual "thank-you" gifts to the owners and then tell them I don't think there's enough wild birds to have yet another predator after them. 

The State properties have pheasants dropped on them throughout much of the hunting season, at random intervals, and up to around the time deer season starts, so my dog(s) and I enjoy that.

I've got a Field-bred English Springer Spaniel--which I got from a rescue operation--and have had German Wirehaired Pointers for the 25 years prior to Mick. Vastly different dogs, but suitable once I adjusted. I still get chills watching a pointing dog lock on a bird and hold it as if even a deep breath would spook it. A writer named Charles Fergus once said, "Fall is the island towards which hunters swim all year." Mr. Fergus knew his stuff.

I hunt deer for meat, and this year that will be even more important, with ground beef up to $4.00/lb.

Boats came much later into my life.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 22, 2014)

I pretty much hunt anything that is legal in Virginia with the exception of ducks and upland bird hunting. My love is bowhunting deer and Spring Gobblers.


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 22, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366761#p366761 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 12:12[/url]"]I pretty much hunt anything that is legal in Virginia with the exception of ducks and upland bird hunting. My love is bowhunting deer and Spring Gobblers.



Im assuming yote is one of them. Not many over here in Hampton roads but I am going to try out by Amelia whenever I can get home from this deployment


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 23, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366757#p366757 said:


> JMichael » Yesterday, 11:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366731#p366731 said:
> ...




J - sorry - just my play on words - when hunting deer during rifle season I do not stand still - love walking and stalking (Running) my Dad always told me that I walk to fast - said to slow down and stop running - I should have said unless I am running not it :LOL2: and I am also like you I will not kill something/anything unless it will be eaten or used in someway


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 24, 2014)

I love pig hunting at night . I use a Gen 3 Raptor 646 scope on a 44 mag rifle . No need for a long distance rifle when they don't know you're there and can basically walk within 40 yards if not closer. No closed season and no limits . It's also some of the best meat in the field .


----------



## joseph101088 (Sep 24, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366844#p366844 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Yesterday, 09:13[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366757#p366757 said:
> ...



Down here in va they run deer with dogs. not my favorite thing to do but to each his own.


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 24, 2014)

Hunting frogs o yellow river in fl! There may have been some drinking involved...


----------



## KMixson (Sep 26, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366977#p366977 said:


> Thejrod » Wed Sep 24, 2014 10:42 pm[/url]"]Hunting frogs o yellow river in fl! There may have been some drinking involved...



Nice frog you have there. A few of those and you will have dinner.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 4, 2014)

Big time duck and goose hunter. Also hunt Whitetail Deer during rifle season. Duck season opens back up this Saturday. Can't wait!!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 4, 2014)

I hunt white tail. I'm a bow hunter before anything. PSE matched with rage broadheads means devastation for any deer in my range! Cant eat the antlers! Hopefully gonna have me a bear rug this year if the ones on my trail cam are still there by the 17th!


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thejrod said:


> Hunting frogs o yellow river in fl! There may have been some drinking involved...



Yah, Them frogs are notorious alcoholics.

Tim


----------



## Thejrod (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, Yes they are!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 7, 2014)

My first Sunday kill. Virginia made the leap forward into the 21st century by finally legalizing hunting on Sunday in 2014. Not a monster, but given the property that I have access to and the fact that I only bowhunt and we are a dog hunting state, I can't let 3 1/2 year olds like this walk. I'm pleased with him but I hope one day that I will have the opportunity to let deer like this grow another year or two.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

I can't believe you guys kill things for food, murderous butchers!!!

Why don't you just get your meat from the store, where it's made?
















:LOL2: j/k


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2014)

SumDumGuy said:


> I can't believe you guys kill things for food, murderous butchers!!!
> 
> Why don't you just get your meat from the store, where it's made?
> 
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 10, 2014)

Got three Saturday morning. Was the opener of the second split for duck season. Didn't see a whole lot, but the three that came in died. Hoping things pick up for this weekend with the colder weather we've been having.

2 green-winged teals and 1 mallard hen.


----------



## xdzozo (Feb 9, 2015)

I enjoy hunting turkey, deer, elk, and coyotes. Grew up in Texas hunting quail with my dad, but here quail can be hard to find.
Have taken antelope and a nice tom mountain lion. I'm pretty deadly on skunks, too, when I trap them!


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2015)

xdzozo said:


> I enjoy hunting turkey, deer, elk, and coyotes. Grew up in Texas hunting quail with my dad, but here quail can be hard to find.
> Have taken antelope and a nice tom mountain lion. I'm pretty deadly on skunks, too, when I trap them!


A few things you should know about skunks. 
1. Skunks will take up residence under a house as their permanent home. 
2. Skunks will fight each other for territory. 
3. Skunks will spray each other and everything else in a 10ft circle when they are fighting. 
4. You can smell this just like they're in the room with you if you happen to be in that house. 

I'm pretty deadly on skunks after two nights of the above going on under my bedroom floor. :?


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 20, 2015)

that sucks! I let my dogs out one night when we had 20" of snow on the ground, they came in and I could smell it. they didn't sprayed. but everytime the heat pump came on I could smell skunk. stupid thing was under my deck next to the heat pump. it came on he would spray. neighbors were not too happy at midnight with me, spotlight and shotgun.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 20, 2015)

In my case it was neighbors be damned, they can put up with what ever it takes to remove the problem or we can swap places for a night and they can smell it all night. :shock:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 20, 2015)

JMichael said:


> In my case it was neighbors be damned, they can put up with what ever it takes to remove the problem or we can swap places for a night and they can smell it all night. :shock:




You mean if they complain about the shotgun blast you will gladly put the gun down and catch them alive so you can relocate them under their house. I like it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 20, 2015)

A skunk prank, you say..... Haha...check out this video of me and my brother skunk pranking a friend.

https://vimeo.com/113796858


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

:LOL2: 

Awesome!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 20, 2015)

Avid Bowhunter here. Duck hunting too. Yes, I hunt from Sept-March and from March-Sept. I fish.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 5, 2015)

I got back into hunting 2 years ago after growing up on a farm and hunting regularly as a kid. I used to small game hunt every day.
Big fan of bolt action rifles. I just hunt for meat not for trophies. Last year - my second whitetail hunting season in 15 years - I got a small buck and a doe from my tree stand within 5 minutes of each other. I like getting the rifles tuned in for accurate shots and my girlfriend likes shooting too. Probably gonna do less of it now and more fishing though from the boat I just got. 

Getting this new scope ready for the upcoming fall hunt in Wisconsin. And my homemade bench rest. 






I almost bought a bow 2 months ago but ended up getting a boat instead. I don't know yet if I will regret that come October or not. :-s


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 5, 2015)

My fav pic form this past Spring. Love that Spring Gobbler bowhunting.


----------



## akboats (Jan 22, 2021)

Havent been hunting in 10 plus years most people i know since i moved do not have land or do not hunt on their land. But I would love to go again get me some whitetail deer meat.


----------

